# Wifi off during sleep?



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

What does it mean and what are the consequences of having WiFi off during sleep? It says that it may increase data usage, do you think that the data usage increase would be significant as I am on a tiered data plan.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are on a tiered data plan, you need your wifi on as much as possible. If its pulling from wifi, its not using your data plan.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

It just means that when wifi is off and the phone is syncing something that it will use 3g/4g instead. I don't see how it would be a significant amount but don't know enough about it to give a definitive answer.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

I've actually heard its worse for battery if its off while the phone is sleeping. Apparently the LTE and 3g radios use more juice to keep their connections alive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Joel S said:


> I've actually heard its worse for battery if its off while the phone is sleeping. Apparently the LTE and 3g radios use more juice to keep their connections alive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Correct, it burns more juice to use 3G/LTE than wifi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Correct, it burns more juice to use 3G/LTE than wifi.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Actually, in a good signal area, at idle, it's very likely the cell connection will use less juice. Wifi will absolutely use less while active.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

Serenity_FF said:


> It just means that when wifi is off and the phone is syncing something that it will use 3g/4g instead. I don't see how it would be a significant amount but don't know enough about it to give a definitive answer.


I work w Verizon, and a lot of people have concerns about the 2GB limit, which brings me to ask Heartbreak if they managed to get in w Verizon while they were having the double data promotion going on.. But you shouldn't have to worry about hitting your limit just by syncing unless you use Google Music and set a lot of songs to be available offline. More than 96% of VZW customers DON'T use more (or near) 2GB of data a month, which is why they introduced the tiered packages. That way people who don't use that much will end up paying the same and those who were unfortunate enough to sign up after July 7th that DO use more than 2GB will have to pay more. Kinda makes sense so that way VZW can put more money into keeping the data connection good for everyone.

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/splash/datacalculatorPopup.jsp

Use that guide if anyone is curious as to how much data they would be using each month.

Cheers!


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> Kinda makes sense so that way VZW can put more money into keeping the data connection good for everyone.


Is that what Verizon is telling their employees to say?


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

cheami said:


> Is that what Verizon is telling their employees to say?


Nope, just from what I've read on the interwebs lol. VZW doesn't tell us much but it makes sense to me if there are individuals using 10+ gigs a month and taking away bandwidth from other users. Plus they'd need the cash to implement the LTE network nationwide by 2013.

Also, I've yet to actually test this- but I've heard of a way to trick the system into giving you the unlimited data. If you're on a tiered data plan you can supposedly add a mobile hotspot package to your plan and it'll default you to the unlimited data.. just gotta take the hotspot off a day later and it "should" stick. Anyone can do this via My Verizon so you shouldn't have to worry about going to a store and doing it.


----------

